# Tattoos?



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so getting one, forget the pain D=<


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2010)

When I turn 18, I'm getting a couple small ones. They seem cool to me.


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 10, 2010)

Too indecisive.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah, I don't like 'em. Besides, I can't think of anything I'd like to have on me for such a long time.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Having one is great and all... until they ask you about it during a job interview.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

Seems worthless for me.
I want a clean body.
And if you are making a penis suggestive tatoo I can't understand your motive.


----------



## thedancingemu (Apr 10, 2010)

I plan on getting a few once I know I'm not gonna dislike them later, probably when I'm older and more sure of what I want, for now I'm young and indecisive, my interests change too much.


----------



## AdoraBell (Apr 10, 2010)

I plan on at least one in an easily covered area...BUT, if my career goals pan out....:3 full sleeves for me


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

Be sure to compensate for eventual old-person sag


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

Man, I'm so flip floppy on what I like, I would regret it after two weeks.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 10, 2010)

Advice: Before you get a tattoo I recommend going to a really awesome artist first or the tat is going to look horrible.

I will be getting one sometime this year or next. I already know what I want to get.
This http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/kenoXtreme/thUndertakerSymbol.gif on my left forearm.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Advice: Before you get a tattoo I recommend going to a really awesome artist first or the tat is going to look horrible.*
> 
> I will be getting one sometime this year or next. I already know what I want to get.
> This http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/kenoXtreme/thUndertakerSymbol.gif on my left forearm.



Like this: http://pontiphex.com/images/tattoo_fail.jpg

or this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPnJI/Sa1-9ovXt5I/AAAAAAAAhrw/RnUX-foP3Fs/s400/tattoo-fail-22.jpg


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2010)

Tattoos are dumb. You are not alternative at all if you get one.


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

Moral: Think before you ink

Edit: haha that rhymes :3


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Apr 10, 2010)

I plan on getting a lamprey bite wound tattooed on my shoulder just near my neck.. lampreys were the main reason I started drawing creatures, so it's special


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm getting "A-7713" tattoed on my left arm.

Or "FEMA WORK CAMP LABOURER 3199962".


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a simple back & white horseshoe crab design on my lower leg.  I'm just too scared of needles and I heard it's super expensive no matter how small the tattoo is.  It'll be the size of a quarter anyway if it ends up happening.


----------



## WolfTailz (Apr 10, 2010)

I got one a couple weeks ago. Right after I got a medal at my state competition for trombone. I finally convinced my mom to let me get it. I only had to wait a few months till I am 18 anyways. lol. pic is here: http://s567.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=00d17b53194fcc27a12b8411a2414afb_39.jpg


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I am so getting one, forget the pain D=<



I have a few, and the pain is not as bad as people make it out to be, the only part of any tat that hurt was my half sleeve, and that was only when we did close to and in my armpit *ouch* all the rest are easy


----------



## Bernad (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll probably get another one during my next leave sometime later this year.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Moral: Think before you ink
> 
> Edit: haha that rhymes :3



That's _horrible_. 

Anyway, I wouldn't mind a tasteful inconspicuous tattoo or two, but I simply *know* I would never be able to find something that I would like my whole life. So, very doubtful I will ever get one.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 10, 2010)

I am getting one this summer.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 10, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I am getting one this summer.



Oh of what?? is it going to be a typical cute girl tattoo??


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 10, 2010)

i have ten.


----------



## lone_wolfe (Apr 11, 2010)

i have 2! and i want more!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, well I'm gonna get a tattoo of a butt that has a butt-shaped tattoo on it. And I'm gonna get it right on my butt!


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

I probably won't get one, they're expensive and I prefer a clean body. If I did, something like this on my arm would be pretty cool.

Or this. I seem to only like nerdy tattoos. :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Oh of what?? is it going to be a typical cute girl tattoo??


I have a picture drawn up somewhere I just need to find it. It is going to signify unity.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Im not sure if i should get one or not. If i did it would be of a dragon.
Not sure of how big to get and where to put it if i did decide to get one.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

I want a Red to gray scale rose, with the stem and thorns wrapping around my body.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Apr 11, 2010)

I have two and am getting a few more as time/money/work allow hehe (one's going to be a back piece)... although I have enough designs to cover my body lol


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 11, 2010)

No I hate doing anything that's irreversible. 

Plus rough-legged hawk is beautiful enough, the pigment is so gorgeous it doesn't need anything to add onto.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Apr 11, 2010)

they are reversible, there's removal or cover XD


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 11, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> they are reversible, there's removal or cover XD



Really? I mean, just beem some lasers and it's gone? Wow.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 11, 2010)

im getting one, after boot camp im going to get an Eagle, Globe, and Anchor tattoo on my left or right upper arm, and if i make it to my goal in the Marines (fighter pilot) then a F-18 if they are still being used.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Really? I mean, just beem some lasers and it's gone? Wow.



no, they make tattoo removal cream too. i dunno how it works, but it does apparently.

and Kat Von D makes tattoo coverup cream. she modeled for it, and it was so weird, you couldn't even tell she had any.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Advice: Before you get a tattoo I recommend going to a really awesome artist first or the tat is going to look horrible.
> .


Not entirely, I got my tattoos from an uncle and cousin, my uncle has been doing it for years, but my cousin had only been doing them roughly 6 months, and they all look fine. :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd get this


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

Already have one, red wings on my back =p


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'd get this


I'm actually afriad to click this...



SolyJulie said:


> Already have one, red wings on my back =p


 Do you have any example pics? :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm actually afriad to click this...


 
Oh don't worry, it's not bad, just extremely nerdy

It's not even a real pic, just a crude example I threw together in ms paint 5 mins ago


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Do you have any example pics? :3



well.. i dont like putting pics of myself up on the web that easily, not only do i look like a 12 year old, but also VERY scene, while im actually not <<
but ill see what i can do


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2010)

I want a tattoo, but I'm not sure what. 

Preferably a small one where few people will see it.


----------



## CFox (Apr 11, 2010)

No, I'd rather have a clean body.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> No, I'd rather have a clean body.



Username: CJ-Yiffers.

ironyyy.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 11, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I have a picture drawn up somewhere I just need to find it. It is going to signify unity.


Oh Ill have to see this.. and where is it going to be?


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 11, 2010)

Sometimes I consider a tattoo of a crescent moon surrounded by triangular sunbeams on the inside of my arm, but I'm extremely wishy-washy.

I'd probably regret it eventually.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 11, 2010)

well, I have 6 of them with a bunch more planned.  Addicting to say the least.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

You should only get a tattoo for something really important. I'd only do it if my son died or something.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 11, 2010)

i am going with the hell yeah but just because gangsta people more than often have them doesnt mean every one is a gangsta maybe if you put another option in it would be better.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

Kvasir said:


> i am going with the hell yeah but just because gangsta people more than often have them doesnt mean every one is a gangsta maybe if you put another option in it would be better.



did you just vomit on your keyboard and post the results?


----------



## BlueGaze (Apr 11, 2010)

I am planning on getting one. I'm just not sure what and where. 

=3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

Tattoos are a turn off for me. Something about a flaming skeleton driving a motorcycle with 'Screw You' written on it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 11, 2010)

i plan to when i can afford it, my tattoo is going to be fine line and the best artist i can find where i live is very pricey. His work is absolutely gorgeous, though and I know it will be worth every penny.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I probably won't get one, they're expensive and I prefer a clean body. If I did, something like this on my arm would be pretty cool.


 Getting a tattoo of what DEADMAU5 has is a nono. -smacks on wrist-


SirRob said:


> Tattoos are a turn off for me. Something about a flaming skeleton driving a motorcycle with 'Screw You' written on it just doesn't appeal to me.


 Good tattoos are a mass of sex appeal.

I personally have a little pissed off bird on my calf that I need to go get the colour done on next month. I want more but I probably will wait until I'm 18 for the rest. [or until I have money >_>]


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone know a really good dragon tattoo that will go up and down my arm? (Not including forearm)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 12, 2010)

Go to a good artist and get one drawn up. Why steal other people's thunda?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Does anyone know a really good dragon tattoo that will go up and down my arm? (Not including forearm)



don't do that bro, someone else is bound to have it if it's on the internet. have someone make you one!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 12, 2010)

Harley should post pics of his tattoos.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Go to a good artist and get one drawn up. Why steal other people's thunda?


 


HarleyParanoia said:


> don't do that bro, someone else is bound to have it if it's on the internet. have someone make you one!


Alright... I have to do good research on a good tattooo parlor, I don't want somewhere a furry went. I might get AIDS :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Getting a tattoo of what DEADMAU5 has is a nono. -smacks on wrist-



FFFFFFFFF- I've been found out!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFFF- I've been found out!


 Yes you have. Yes. You. Have.


----------

